
Why does Dropbox download so slowly? - davewiner
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scriptingnews/5212518385/
======
codeglomeration
It will gradually pick up in a few minutes. I've had that before too. Not sure
why sometimes it starts up slowly.

~~~
davewiner
It takes a lot longer than a few minutes for it to speed up. Sometimes I come
back the next morning and it's still running in the 2K-5K per second range.

I thought it was peer-to-peer, I don't think they're even keeping copies of
the data.

BTW, I'm running the 0.8 version, it's supposedly faster, but so far --
doesn't seem to be.

~~~
codeglomeration
I don't think they're using peer to peer. From what I know they use local
syncing on the client and the content is uploaded via SSL, and stored
encrypted on EC2 storage.

~~~
davewiner
Thanks -- a friend and I were discussing that the other day. I wasn't sure, he
thought for sure it was P2P.

~~~
xal
It is peer 2 peer within the lan ( see options - enable lan syncing ). This is
great for companies that manage shares though dropbox. This way you don't have
40 people download the same bit.

------
mahmud
You don't need a camera to take a screenshot.

~~~
davewiner
Thanks. Usually true, but in this case, I did.

------
ninjastar99
Usually when this happens to me, I close Dropbox (quit the application), wait
a few minutes, then re-open it. Typically that fixes the slow speed and ramps
it back up to capacity (I'm on Verizon Fios).

------
carmen
Ceph or AFS may be worth a look-see

~~~
andfarm
While Ceph is a cool project (in my heavily biased opinion), it's in a
completely different realm from Dropbox.

